# Tiroler Hölzl  Montage ?



## syndrom (12. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

Hat jemand ein Bild wie dieses Toroler angewendet wird ?


----------



## altersalat (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl  Montage ?*

hab zwar kein bild, aber machs einfach wie ein ganz normales Blei auf ein AntiTangleBoom


----------



## bodenseepeter (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl  Montage ?*

Genau, denk einfach, es wäre ein normales Blei. Ich montiers einfach auf die Hauptschnur.


----------



## altersalat (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl  Montage ?*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, denk einfach, es wäre ein normales Blei. Ich montiers einfach auf die Hauptschnur.


wie jetzt? ohne Röhrchen? Gibt dat nich getüddel?


----------



## bodenseepeter (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl  Montage ?*

Nö, eigentlich habe ich keine Probleme mit Getüdel. Mein Tiroler Hölzel ist eigentlich ein Tiroler Gummiröhrchen und hat ein sehr großes Loch um die Schnur durchzufädeln. Hat vielleicht was damit zu tun.


----------



## Wedaufischer (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl  Montage ?*



			
				syndrom schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand ein Bild wie dieses Toroler angewendet wird ?


Ist nicht gerade der Bringer, aber ich denke man erkennt, wie es eingesetzt wird.

Beschrieben wurde es ja schon sehr gut. Das Einsatzgebiet des Tiroler Hölzls ist hängerreicher Grund, bei dem ein normales Grundblei fast automatisch zum Verlust der Montage führt.


----------



## bodenseepeter (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl  Montage ?*

Diese Grafik ist gefunden worden bei
www.angeln-alex.de

Kleiner Tipp: www.google.de hilft manchmal weiter...


----------



## arno (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl  Montage ?*

Moin!
Ich mach es auch direkt auf die hauptschnur und habe gaaaaanz selten mal ne Verdrehung da drinn!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl  Montage ?*

Komisch ...
Ich fische nicht mehr mit den Dingern weil mit der ganz normalen Montage auf der Hauptschnur hatte ich bei fast jedem Wurf tüddel ...
Wie lange Vorfächer fischt ihr denn ?


----------



## bodenseepeter (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl  Montage ?*

Verwende die Dinger beim Aalangeln, da nutze ich meißt selbstgebundene Vorfächer von 50-70 cm Länge.


----------



## arno (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl  Montage ?*

Auch für Aal mit Taui oder auch auf andere Räuber mit Köfi.
Aal und Taui _ 30-35 cm mit Köfi 70-100cm.


----------



## altersalat (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl  Montage ?*

ich fisch eigentlich fast gar nich damit, kann mir einer sagen, wo da überhaupt die großen Vorteile liegen sollen?
also ich hab die dinger nur mal so zu versuchszwecken benutzt und komme mit normalem Birnenblei genauso gut aus.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl  Montage ?*



			
				altersalat schrieb:
			
		

> ich fisch eigentlich fast gar nich damit, kann mir einer sagen, wo da überhaupt die großen Vorteile liegen sollen?
> also ich hab die dinger nur mal so zu versuchszwecken benutzt und komme mit normalem Birnenblei genauso gut aus.


 

Denke einfach,es könnte daran liegen dass in manchen Gewässern das normale Blei,beim sinken im (weichen)Schlamm stecken bleiben kann und so der (vorsichtige)Fisch,der anbeisst einen wiederstand merkt und keine Schnur nehmen kann,weil das Blei mit Öse und logischerweise die Sehne auch im Schlamm steckt.Die Öse des Tiroler..... sitzt oben,so das das Tiroler,ruhig einige Zentimeter im Schlamm stecken kann und der Fisch in ruhe Schnur/Sehne nehmen kann.Ich benutze das Tiroler...... äusserst selten.Aber wenn dann bevorzugt für Anstecker.


----------



## vk58 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tiroler Hölzl  Montage ?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch ...
> Ich fische nicht mehr mit den Dingern weil mit der ganz normalen Montage auf der Hauptschnur hatte ich bei fast jedem Wurf tüddel ...
> Wie lange Vorfächer fischt ihr denn ?


Ich benutze in der Regel 70 - 100 cm lange Vorfächer und habe nie Probleme mit dem Hölzl. Vielleicht liegt auch daran, daß ich es nicht direkt auf die Hauptschur einfädel, sondern einen Wirbel auf die Hauptschnur fädel und daran das Hölzl einhänge


----------

